# Jumping 1 M first time -You tube Video



## OliviaMyee (Jul 31, 2012)

Critique me and Slip please .


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

I personally would like to see shorter irons. Also, you buried your pony a bit to this fence.


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

I can't decide what to say about this video... something just looks a little bit off to me. I want to say that I don't think you're quite ready to be jumping this height, but it's hard to say from a video of one fence. It looks a bit disorganized / your position looks a bit off, possibly from the awful distance you got. It may also be because your stirrups are a bit long, giving you an unstable base of support.


----------



## OliviaMyee (Jul 31, 2012)

I will not jump lower, i will jump what ever i want, and what im told be either it said from this horses owner or a riding instructor.


----------



## OliviaMyee (Jul 31, 2012)

i cant change the stirrup hight there already looped around once, and my knees get to sore if the stirrups are shorter, and if my knees hurt my back is bound to hurt and than my neck and than my jaw. Ill keep trying my best exspecially at the canter !


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

color me confused; why on earth did you post asking for a critique?

If can't do anything other than exactly what you're doing because of 1) your instructor 2) the horse's owner 3) knee pain, what is it you expect to gain from poster's responses here?

If you just want "Atta girls!" I suggest posting in the photo section.

You've been given correct and accurate commentary in this thread. Either one of the posters or I could expound on it or give more detailed explanation, but your responses have very effectivly shut off further discussion.

Good luck to you. 

I suggest you read the stickied threads at the top of the forum re: asking for a critique before posting in her again.


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

I suggest you see a doctor and stop riding until you figure it out. If riding with proper stirrup lengths causes you THAT much pain something isn't right. 

You'll be in a lot more pain when you fall off and hurt yourself.


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

I don't know if you currently ride in and/or have tried the jointed irons... but I'm a rider that jumps big from time to time and has the knees of an old old lady! So when i switched to the jointed irons, my knees felt 100% better and my position got much better as well. you don't have to spend a fortune either. I bought these and they work just fine. 
Jointed Stirrup Irons Pair - Statelinetack.com


----------



## OliviaMyee (Jul 31, 2012)

maura said:


> color me confused; why on earth did you post asking for a critique?
> because i like critique, look at all the other posts i made
> If can't do anything other than exactly what you're doing because of 1) your instructor 2) the horse's owner 3) knee pain, what is it you expect to gain from poster's responses here?
> Just CRITIQUE not being told what hight i SHOULD jump or that i shouldn't ride.
> ...


Where are the people that used to critique me ? I liked their critique, because it was just critique (an assessment of how i ride, rather than being told recommendations).


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

Sorry, hun, but what do you think a critique is? A GOOD critique is constructive, which means you get SUGGESTIONS on how to IMPROVE your ride. 

The explanation for why you shouldn't be jumping this height is above. Your position is insecure, your leg is insecure, and you appear rushed and overall _not_ ready. If you 'don't like being told what to do', I suggest you stop posting asking for critique until you can grow up just a little.


----------



## OliviaMyee (Jul 31, 2012)

well you said i should go lower without an explanation until now ... and than when i get angry people have a go at me ?


----------



## OliviaMyee (Jul 31, 2012)

i dont like your critique saying things without having explanations untill later is not good.


----------



## OliviaMyee (Jul 31, 2012)

cbf............


----------



## Poneigh (May 25, 2012)

OP, I think you have received some honest and helpful critiques and naturally people are going to offer some suggestions on how to fix/change any position issues to help you.

I agree with the above posters that your position looks a insecure, leg slides back over the fence and looks like you may sit back too soon over the jump, your other video in the other thread is easier to critique as it shows more then just a very short clip.


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

alexischristina said:


> I can't decide what to say about this video... something just looks a little bit off to me. I want to say that I don't think you're quite ready to be jumping this height, *but it's hard to say from a video of one fence. It looks a bit disorganized / your position looks a bit off, possibly from the awful distance you got. It may also be because your stirrups are a bit long, giving you an unstable base of support.*


Your position is insecure, your stirrups are too long.
You're too disorganized at the canter.
Your position is off but it's difficult to pin point it from a short clip.
Over all you're insecure and don't look ready to jump this height.


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Excuse me, but I had to point this out ...

First, refer to the first page of this: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-riding-critique/my-jumping-position-improving-video-151261/ thread. Alexischristina posts a lovely critique here, on your thread. To which, you reply with some excuses, and "Good critique, very good" (post #3). 

Now, on THIS thread, you get another very nice critique from alexischristina... which you rudely turn away, and put down. And THEN you have the nerve to say "Where are the people that used to critique me ? I liked their critique, because it was just critique..." on this thread. 
Well, quite obviously, 'the people that used to critique' you are right here, telling you eactly what you could be doing to improve. It's not the other people here that are the issue - it's you. Sorry if I've been rude, just calling it as I see it.


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

OliviaMyee said:


> yea i shut it of coz i am ****ed other people who have critique me in the past didn't tell me i shouldn't be riding or that i should be jumping lower. All i want is critique and if i am told that i should be jumping lower why isn't there an explanation for that ? [QUOTE]
> 
> 
> http://www.horseforum.com/horse-riding-critique/show-jumping-practise-2-jumping-today-139648/
> ...


----------



## LostDragonflyWings (Feb 1, 2012)

I agree with a lot of what has already been said on this thread and your other thread. It does look a little weird when you are going over the fences, like you are just "tipping" your body over the fence. When you are physically able to, shortening your stirrups will help majorly with this as it will help give you a stronger base and not a long dangling leg. I know you have already said that you won't jump any lower, but it is highly recommended in order to ensure you have your basic foundation down so you don't run into these issues when you jump higher and higher. Get your stirrups shorter, practice your two point on the flat and over fences. Try to bend your hips over the fence without quickly "tipping" forward. You also need to stay out of the saddle longer upon landing and stay off his mouth (why you sometimes get thrown back). Make sure you give him a release and keep it. When cantering, you look a little sloppy. Keep your arms and hands still while remaining constant with your body. Also, you need to start squeezing to go faster or to keep him going, not kicking him with your entire legs and bringing your legs completely off his sides. If you find yourself needing to give him an extra "push" right before the fence, use the technique of keeping your leg on him, then adding slightly more pressure and slightly more pressure the closer you get... don't just race towards the fence and kick kick kick to shove him over it. He looks like a lovely, forgiving horse. You should also try some lower gymnastics with him and see if you can do them on the lunge or with no reins so you can focus on your balance.


----------



## LostDragonflyWings (Feb 1, 2012)

I also want to add that you do appear to be a good rider, but you do need to take the critiques posted here to heart and really focus on what I have said. I also just noticed that right before the fence it looks like you go into a scrambling panic. Keep your composure to the fence, jump, then regain your composure. The fence is only an obstacle in the way of your flat work. Yes, the fence is technically a big deal, but no change (i.e. a last minute scramble) should be made in your flat work right before the fence.


----------



## LostDragonflyWings (Feb 1, 2012)

Visual examples...
Compare your video to one of mine I am posting as well. This is not meant to compare our abilities as riders, but watch your first few approaches to the jumps and watch mine. In especially your first few approaches, you are going pretty well, then at the last stride or so you start to move your body, legs, and arms all over.
YouTube

This video is almost a year old, but pay attention to my position approaching the fence. It remains consistent, consistent, consistent, up to the fence. -- Please ignore the wrong leads; he had issues with getting the correct lead in this direction.
YouTube

I also wanted to point out that just because you go back to smaller jumps, it doesn't mean you are a bad rider or "less than". This horse and I jumped a little over 3' successfully, but did not lose pride in jumping lower jumps at home, or at a clinic.


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

^^ Nice video, Lost! You trot fences better than most professionals i've seen!


----------



## LostDragonflyWings (Feb 1, 2012)

Oxer said:


> ^^ Nice video, Lost! You trot fences better than most professionals i've seen!


Thanks! I miss jumping, but I guess that's the price you pay when you buy a baby!


----------



## LostDragonflyWings (Feb 1, 2012)

I guess my critique is no good...?


----------



## MISSMELODY (Jan 31, 2013)

Your horse hesitated and it rusulted in him juping too close to the jump. You didn't quite hold your two point for long enough and landed hard on his back. I suggest doing some low bounces with your arms out like wings to develop a more independent jumping seat before you jump another 2'6 fence like the one in the video. All the best to you and the horse
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

I agree with everyone else. Everything about the video just seemed awkward. Your position isn't secure but you won't put your stirrups up. Your position on the flat needs work, and that then transcends into your jumping position. You either get left behind, slam onto his back hard and yank him in the mouth, or you get ahead of the movement and stay forwards for too long. 

Going back to smaller jumps won't make you any less of a rider. It is essential to have a good foundation, and in my opinion, only when you have perfection at small heights should you attempt bigger.

Sorry if I sound cranky, I'm tired :shock:


----------

